# Elddis Autoquest electrical probs



## madwelsh (Sep 19, 2010)

hello all
my problem is i have a talbot autoquest on a 57 plate peugot and when on mains power everthing works .but when i unplug the hookup its is supposed to automatically change over to 12 volt from the aux battery. but it doesn,t do it and i find myself having to use the main battery now does anyone have an idea where i start to look .
the switch by the door is working ok so that has been crossed off the list of suspects.
ps. i used to own a 20yr old autostratus that would knock spots of this van
many thanks 
stuart


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Stuart

Have just checked the voltage on your leisure battery? Also try the fuse for the leisure battery, its either in line near the battery or in the Beige fuse box. Sometimes on memory the fuse can be slightly hidden inside the van. Follow the cable coming out of the battery box and you may find the fuse there.

Phil


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

Hi

I used to have a Compass - so same sort of van.

Unplug from the mains and the fridge will go to gas. Start the engine and the fridge will work on 12v - via the engine battery.

A three way fridge will never work off the leisure battery directly - unless the owner has modified the set up. The battery would be flat very quickly.

Russell


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

This thread seems calculated to confuse...

...how can a 2007 motorhome be a Talbot?
...who mentioned fridges?

Has the switch on the battery meter (usually on side of wardrobe, but model dependent) been set to draw from the leisure battery? If so then it sounds like the main fuse from leisure battery-->habitation has gone. Again fuse locations are model dependent, but on my old one were in the seat base adjacent to the battery compartment. May be worth checking the meter readout for the leisure battery, to check if that's not dead. If all of the above doesn't cure, I guess it could be the relay that kills the supply from the leisure battery when the base vehicle ignition's turned on.

Paul


----------



## madwelsh (Sep 19, 2010)

sorry for saying it is a talbot but it was late when i posted .as for running a fridge of a battery (why would i want to do that ) but thanks for the reply,s will have a good look tomorrow for this fuse but rest assured i will find the problem


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fridge*

I am sure I read the word fridge somewhere, but of course, I am now unable to edit the post! Disregard my contribution!

Russell


----------

